# January 2016 POTM



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy New Year! Hope everyone's is off to a good start. Please submit up to two photos taken this month. 

And please try to keep your photos to a reasonable size so we can see them in all their glory!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to 2016. As REM might have posted; "May V all V happy this year with our red dogs."


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Baron has the most beautiful eyes! Except during shark attacks... :-[


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

His hunter face - fly hunter that is...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

My little Echo @ 8 weeks.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Retire from my 30 year career tomorrow. New adventures await.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2016/01/starting-redbirddog-business.html

Find your path and follow it.

RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats!! Can't wait to hear all about your new adventures!!


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Amber - 13 weeks


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a beautiful sunset!! 
Mr. Ferguson just looked so Handsome and intent on enjoying his world... It made me feel so good that he is part of my life, and I his, and 
we are loving every minute of it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Apparently they've had a long week...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

How deep does this white stuff go?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

My two gorgeous crazy girls, Ester and Martha. Don't often catch them standing still. They're usually a total blur in photos!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You still have a few days, so get snapping!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

A few hours left!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Butter wouldn't melt....


----------

